# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Tranh artcam Bữa Tiệc Ly ( 12 vị tông đồ )

## vanlam1102

Bác nào có cho e xin hoặc có thể giao dịch card điện thoại ^^, ( vùng quê ra ngân hàng hơi xa )



e có hình 2783 x 1089 pixels, hình như vầy khắc lên gỗ khoảng 500 x 1000 đẹp ko ạ. 
tiện cho e hỏi với kích thước trên e để bước dịch ngang là 0.5 vậy có bị sọc không ạ. ( mũi cắt 0,55)
e cám ơn mọi người nhiều.

----------


## dangtantu1988

em có bức này


sdt 0944401408
http://thuvienmautranhcnc.blogspot.com/

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## dangtantu1988

> Bác nào có cho e xin hoặc có thể giao dịch card điện thoại ^^, ( vùng quê ra ngân hàng hơi xa )
> 
> 
> 
> e có hình 2783 x 1089 pixels, hình như vầy khắc lên gỗ khoảng 500 x 1000 đẹp ko ạ. 
> tiện cho e hỏi với kích thước trên e để bước dịch ngang là 0.5 vậy có bị sọc không ạ. ( mũi cắt 0,55)
> e cám ơn mọi người nhiều.


bức này của anh đục ra xấu lắm. đừng đục mất công hư gỗ phải đền đó. hi. llaays tấm của em mà đục

----------


## biết tuốt

> em có bức này
> 
> 
> sdt 0944401408
> http://thuvienmautranhcnc.blogspot.com/


bức này dùng dj paint để đục à bạn??? mình chỉ biết artcam , bỏ vào artcam không được hjc

----------


## vanlam1102

E chỉ đục để trưng trong nhà thôi, chưa có ý định thương mại ^^, cho e hỏi gỗ nào tốt giá mà lại không quá xấu để đục tranh ạ ^^

----------


## hojcvex

Mình có file này. Đục trên artcam.http://mynghekienlao.com/tiec-ly-bua...g-b981802.html
Bác xem thế nào.

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác kinh doanh nên mình k dám hỏi xin nữa  :Wink:   bao giờ mình kinh doanh tranh sẽ mua của các bác vậy  :Wink:

----------


## dangtantu1988

> bức này dùng dj paint để đục à bạn??? mình chỉ biết artcam , bỏ vào artcam không được hjc


không đâu bạn ơi, mình sẽ đưa cho bạn file gốc, file của nó là chuẩn stl, đưa vào art nét căng

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ

----------

